# Treacherous Weather Here



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2017)

Very bad storms right now... at 4pm it looked like 8pm at night... dark!
Tornado warnings all over.
Raining so hard it is in sheets. Lightening and thunder just awful.
Wind is scary!
At least it is a good bit lighter out now but this storm is dangerous.

GW is on the road coming back from an AI clinic/collection.

Lots of folks went and are on their way home with trailers filled with goats.

Please say a prayer for traveling mercies.
Also that no one wrecks in front of or house again.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 1, 2017)

praying that everyone makes it home safe!


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2017)

Praying that everyone stays safe.

I had just checked the radar picture - ugly! Watch boxes all over the place.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 1, 2017)

If Hurricane Irma comes to the US next week are you far enough inland to stay safe?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2017)

This storm is hitting the Piedmont area... 
Finally coming to an end but apparently more storms to come and rain all night and tomorrow.

Haven't heard from GW....

@babsbag we are - but flooding can be an issue here 


... just heard from GW... they are ok


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 1, 2017)

babsbag said:


> If Hurricane Irma comes to the US next week are you far enough inland to stay safe?



Frankly, I'm not sure it's possible for anyone in the entire state of North Carolina to be completely safe from a hurricane. Storm surge is an entirely coastal phenomenon, of course, but communities hundreds of miles inland have suffered wind damage and flooding when a storm's track takes it that way. Hurricane Fran thoroughly trashed Raleigh in 1996, and though Hurricane Hugo (1989) made landfall in Charleston, South Carolina,within hours it made a horrific mess of Charlotte, NC, which is 200 miles inland (I remember that, because my in-laws evacuated from Elizabeth City, which is near the NC/Va border, to Charlotte, and got stuck there for a week with no water or electricity because the roads were impassable. Elizabeth City was untouched).


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2017)

praying.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 1, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Frankly, I'm not sure it's possible for anyone in the entire state of North Carolina to be completely safe from a hurricane. Storm surge is an entirely coastal phenomenon, of course, but communities hundreds of miles inland have suffered wind damage and flooding when a storm's track takes it that way. Hurricane Fran thoroughly trashed Raleigh in 1996, and though Hurricane Hugo (1989) made landfall in Charleston, South Carolina,within hours it made a horrific mess of Charlotte, NC, which is 200 miles inland (I remember that, because my in-laws evacuated from Elizabeth City, which is near the NC/Va border, to Charlotte, and got stuck there for a week with no water or electricity because the roads were impassable. Elizabeth City was untouched).



I lived in Charlotte when Hugo hit
It still had Cat 1 winds when it got to Charlotte 
I didn't have power for 10 days


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 1, 2017)

She home yet?
Isn't today her birthday ?
Knowing her the way I do I'm sure watching a buck collection and AI demonstration was a great Birthday


----------



## babsbag (Sep 1, 2017)

I agree. My DH and I were talking about that. I am sure she found it to be a perfect way to spend her birthday.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2017)

wow @OneFineAcre  & @Bunnylady   I can't imagine it affecting all the way to Charlotte. Yikes.

Yeah, she's back. Sounds like she loved it! 
We were all busy doing animals and milking - the storm had us delayed.
I will find out more tomorrow! 

The amount of rain dumped was crazy... the 4-5 inches feeders were overflowing- everything is a slippery mess. 

No wrecks in front of the house and we have no trees down! Always thankful!

Thanks all for praying and keeping us folks in your thoughts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 1, 2017)

Praying that it doesn't get any worse for ya'll.  Be safe!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Sep 1, 2017)

Much sympathy from soggy Florida. May it let up for chore time at least!
I'm listning to it pouring again. I think we got 8" last week or something crazy like that.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 2, 2017)

Good to hear GW made it home safe. 

We're getting our share of that system this morning. Thankfully, it isn't as energized as it was last night.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 2, 2017)

glad she made it back safe and sound.  brings back a lot of memories of years gone by.  remind me to tell you the story of the buck and a scalding hot av sometime.  and be sure and wish her a belated birthday.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 4, 2017)

I hear this system caused baseball-sized hail in Fuquay-Varina. Dented some cars, broke some windows, and damaged some crops. In Sanford, there were buildings damaged by what have been determined to be "microbursts" rather than full-fledged tornadoes. 

Definitely thankful that it wasn't worse!



goatgurl said:


> the story of the buck and a scalding hot av



James Herriot told of a similar incident involving a young bull in one of his books. Hysterical and cringe-worthy all at the same time!


----------

